# Do drivers tip doormen?



## adamrobbins2018 (Sep 23, 2018)

I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

No but I had a doorman at a hotel the other day rudely bang on my window and indicate that I needed to slide my seat forward to make more room for the pax. I'm like, dude, mind your own business. I check with each and every passenger about whether they've got enough space and will slide forward if they ask, but otherwise, I'm gonna drive in the position I'm most comfortable in.

As for your question, I don't see how that would work. The app assigns trips to drivers based on distance and certain other mysterious factors no one here is ever able to explain with any certainty. I don't see how a doorman, tipped or not, could play any role in directing higher fare passengers to a particular rideshare passenger,

Maybe to a taxi driver, and that's probably a longstanding practice in places, but I don't see how it would work for rideshare.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

adamrobbins2018 said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


That only works for Taxis it will never work for an app. and do you really think Uber drivers make enough to be able to tip a doorman?



SoFlaDriver said:


> No but I had a doorman at a hotel the other day rudely bang on my window and indicate that I needed to slide my seat forward to make more room for the pax. I'm like, dude, mind your own business. I check with each and every passenger about whether they've got enough space and will slide forward if they ask, but otherwise, I'm gonna drive in the position I'm most comfortable in.
> 
> .


I would ask the doorman to apologize or call his supervisor out and then follow up with the hotel manager and then send it to the home office if it's a chain hotel. How is a guy making $8 an hour gonna push around and Uber driver working for free?


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> That only works for Taxis it will never work for an app. and do you really think Uber drivers make enough to be able to tip a doorman?
> 
> I would ask the doorman to apologize or call his supervisor out and then follow up with the hotel manager and then send it to the home office if it's a chain hotel. How is a guy making $8 an hour gonna push around and Uber driver working for free?


Thanks for the snark. Feel better now?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SoFlaDriver said:


> Thanks for the snark. Feel better now?


I feel great. I guess you are not used to hearing the truth so you find it snarky.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

adamrobbins2018 said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


It works for taxi.
Not uber.
Uber assigns rides.

I have seen a doorman desperately looking for a taxi at a 5 star hotel in New Orleans. Could See he wanted to street hail me, as i pick up there often ( They have Very Limited area for drivers to wait)

Uber system does not coordinate with doormen.

Now . . .there is a woman whos daughter works at a hotel. She is allowed door front parking. While she sits in lobby drinking coffee. Always closest to a ping.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

It is best to be cordial with them. I used to work in the building that the Club Quarters hotel is in, and have seen their doormen tell customers not to take Uber or Lyft, and usher them into taxicabs on at least three occasions.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> It is best to be cordial with them. I used to work in the building that the Club Quarters hotel is in, and have seen their doormen tell customers not to take Uber or Lyft, and usher them into taxicabs on at least three occasions.


Because they are being paid off to say that.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Unless they are going to airport in the early morning hour's, could care less about hotels... I let them time out at night on Friday and Saturday....usually short dumpy rides going out and back. 

It wouldn't pay to tip a doorman with lyft and uber....honestly, those taxis sit there all week and in rideshare, you might pick up there and never see the same hotel ping for a month.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> It is best to be cordial with them. I used to work in the building that the Club Quarters hotel is in, and have seen their doormen tell customers not to take Uber or Lyft, and usher them into taxicabs on at least three occasions.


Many of my Passengers have told me they have heard doormen say Uber is unavailable.
Uber is Unsafe.
Do all that they can to Discourage uber use .
One doorman counts his roll of cash publicly in front of double taxi row.
Subtle Hint of the need for Wheel Grease.

They will also call in meter maids to write tickets.

The Airport Shuttle busses solicit Uber passengers waiting by offering cheaper rides for cash if they pay now and leave now.
Lot of Hustle going on.

Uber System allows us no edge.

You must really know your game to compete.

Then Uber will change the rules with no warning or consent.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

60% of my airport rides come from hotels. I have tipped before when they load all the luggage or unload at lightning speed. No pax ever tip them on arrival, just departure, that being said I know several of them as many pilots stay in local hotels too. I am there a lot so it has happened maybe three times. The super high end ones are pretty good. Hell our holiday inn express has staff out front.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Since that doorman is making twice what I make and should be tipped by patrons, hell nope


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Because they are being paid off to say that.


Paid off = tipping

Re-read the original post. He is using Uber to just keep busy while he is waiting to be called by a cash customer

Hand the doorman your card wrapped in a $10 bill and say " there's another $10 for every airport ride you send my way


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

adamrobbins2018 said:


> I was listening to a podcast the other day about a driver that would tip doormen to get larger fare passengers. I wondered if that would work in a major city? You probably don't need to if you're working off the app wth enough business, but shouldn't the app be a way to grow repeat business and fill down time?


I tip everyone, even rider. 



tohunt4me said:


> Many of my Passengers have told me they have heard doormen say Uber is unavailable.
> Uber is Unsafe.
> Do all that they can to Discourage uber use .
> One doorman counts his roll of cash publicly in front of double taxi row.
> ...


Uber much busy then doorman. So maybe some short trip, but eventually long trip will appear. Don't need to tip, water, mints. Less driving, less expense. Tomorrow will be better luck!!!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Because they are being paid off to say that.


I was a bellman/valet for 10 years. We had several taxi guys that would give us $5-$10 if we called them to give guests rides. We used them, because they would always show up when called. It would do no good to doormen for app based drivers. If they seem like dicks sometimes, it's because they need to keep the front of the hotel clear and traffic moving. Usually, there is not a lot of room to control traffic flow. We know how clueless many of our passengers are. Imagine them driving and trying to check into a hotel.


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

I tipped a doorman last night...right out of my car. Entire ride he was drunk and trying to open the door while driving.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It would work if you then take cash fares from the hotel and charge Uber Black rate


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Interesting side note, here in unsaturated small town midwest the hotels and bars have Lyft accounts. The pax pays the hotel clerk who schedules the ride. The pax tips with cash. They call the hotel clerk when they need to return. 
I suspect the high volume hotel account gets promo freebies they still charge the pax for. Sort of a tip for the clerk. 
I suspect this will stop when they get hit for a cleaning fee.


----------

